# Is 100% solar power possible for year-round WFH in the UP?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

shanny28757 said:


> Not sure about the solar issue. But if you’re WFH and off grid wifi may be your bigger issue. Not sure if Starlink is available up there but it might be your only option if you need high speed internet.


We signed up for Starlink last summer. We paid our deposit early this year, still waiting.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Scientists figure out how to store solar energy for 18 years (yahoo.com)


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

If the OP is going to use electric for just the lights and his computer it might work. He would want something else for heat, hot water, & cooking. A backup would be a good idea if he can't declare "snow days" for missing work.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Newberry, MI gets about the same number of solar hours per day (and on a similar variance by month) as Syracuse, NY if you're trying to use any of the online solar calculators.


----------

